# Spanish Wells, Bahamas



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

perhaps I should write a book for ya'll :

ok Spanish wells.
You basically have two choices and they are both good....one will involve a bit of walking and wading and require you to be on your fish spotting game as the wind will try to play tricks on you in these rather expansive flats and the other will require a sense of adventure and social skills and an open mind.
First choice: The north central shore offers a very nice flat. It has two throughs that may get chest deep or a little higher. The first one is at about 120 yds and the other at around three hundred yards from shore..after the second one you are home free for darn near 3/4 of a mile. You'll want to ease your way west on the outgoing tide and come back east with it as it rolls in. Look for the shoals and you'll be rewarded with the bones. The permit are more scarce in this area but you can concentrate on those troughs at the very end of the low tide and about and hour into the swing. 
Second choice:
Catch a ride to Wreckers, the local watering hole and ask the bartender to ring up George Eubank. George has kind of a ratty panga kind of rig with an old outboard with no cowling but don't be alarmed, His vhf radio is in good working order and he has lots of friends all over the islands. George retired several years ago from the import/export business and knows the reefs and flats of the eastern side like the back of his hand. He can put you dead in the zone for multiple permit shots per day and if its a slow day he will hand line a few grouper while you stand on the bow awaiting a pod of the silver circles. George is quite colorful and can give you a nice history lesson as well as a few interesting antidotes from his mostly nocturnal career. He is a chain smoker and a carton of Marlboro reds will endear you to him and keep him happy and talking. Make sure and thank him for the grouper weather you are going to eat it or not.


Enjoy your trip and make sure to post up some pictures when you get back.
Tell George that BM said ,"Hi".


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you much for the info!!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> perhaps I should write a book for ya'll :QUOTE]
> 
> I'd buy that book.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

I’d like a copy too!
BM is all over this one.

Can also go to Shipyard restaurant on very east end at dusk/dawn and low rising current and catch a few bones.
Little spine of hard bottom runs out back towards Eluethera, the rest is shallow, soft grass.
Get a beer and look for tailers, use the spine to access them.
Unweighted flies with weedguard a must.
Also a handful of resident tarpon in the “canal” that bisects island, the dock that the yachts tie to has lights, and another bar, luckily.
They will sometimes congregate there at night.

A cool place, one of my favorites.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Heading out Saturday. Ill let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

UnitedFly said:


> Heading out Saturday. Ill let you guys know how it goes!


Hopefully raaaassclot UPS will deliver those flies in time!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Well, Spanish Wells was a blast and I'm ready to move there... Turns out my girlfriend has a lot more family on that island than I had originally thought. 



BM_Barrelcooker said:


> First choice: The north central shore offers a very nice flat.


Her aunt and uncle live directly on the beach where that flat is located. I would walk all the way out to the blue water, and all the way east to the Shipyard Restaurant.
The weather wasn't ideal for most of the trip, but the sun did come out a couple times and the wind laid down a bit. Finding the fish wasn't much of an issue, but preventing them from blowing out was a different story. After I switched over to the Cortland Clear I could have dropped it right on their nose if I had to. 

We did get over to Eleuthra for a day and hit all the tourist attractions. We stopped off at Hatchet Bay Cave, Preachers Cave, Queens Bath, the Blue Hole and the Glass Window Bridge.
We even had a chance to go out and handline for some fish and caught plenty of grunts and snapper. I hooked about a 40" AJ, which didn't go very well. In all the trip was a success, and I'm already trying to figure out when I can get back.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You made my day. Great pictures and story


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Looks like you played it safe and did alright. 
I was kind of hoping you would hook up with George and tell him where you got his name. 

It’s been a long time since I’ve heard from him and I lost his number sometime after 9-11-2001. He called to check on me because he didn’t know how far west Kentucky is from New York City. 

Thanks for the pics. They bring back some good memories.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Looks like you played it safe and did alright.
> I was kind of hoping you would hook up with George and tell him where you got his name.
> 
> It’s been a long time since I’ve heard from him and I lost his number sometime after 9-11-2001. He called to check on me because he didn’t know how far west Kentucky is from New York City.
> ...


As soon as I get back there, I'll try and track him down for you.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

UnitedFly said:


> As soon as I get back there, I'll try and track him down for you.



I wouldn't suggest that . You never know what might be under a rock you roll over.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn dude! I want to move there too, you are a very lucky man that that is even an option!


----------

